# Ky just taught me a valuable lesson



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

When I was a little girl I had a beagle named Mike, I loved him so much! My mom was moving a pan of boiling water to the sink & she tripped over Mike, Mike's back was scalded horribly, he was in tremendous pain for along time and his fur never did grow back. That memory has stayed with me for my entire life.
Due to Mike I never allow any dog in my kitchen, ever, for any reason. The adult dogs always understood that right away so it wasn't a problem. They can walk through the kitchen to get to the backroom but no stopping.
Well silly me. I haven't tried to teach that rule to Bentley yet. Not sure why other than he's busy learning so much and wasn't really sure if he would "get it" at his young age :doh: When I cook I just put him in the back room behind the baby gate.
Wellllll.... I was doing dishes today and Bentley was sleeping on the kitchen floor. After a few minutes Ky walked in, I heard her give him a low growl (she only gives one warning, unlike me) he continued to lie there. Ky picked him up by the scruff of the neck and carried him into the next room where she plopped him on the floor! At 1st I panicked, but Bentley wasn't hurt and I realized that Ky was teaching him the house rule which I had neglected to teach.
I'm not sure yet how I feel about Ky trying to teach him house rules but I'm glad she did it because I will make sure to teach Bentley *all *of the house rules from now on!


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Ky's a very good big sister. Be proud of her.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Thank you, I am proud of her. Is there anything, off the top of your head that you can think of that I should draw the line on? It seems that Ky teaches him lots of things and he learns easily from her but not sure how much authority to give her over him. I've never had 2 at a time.
Yesterday they were by the fence with their heads low so I walked over to see what they were doing. We have lil brown toads everywhere & Ky (and all my past dogs) eat them. Yesterday Ky had her foot on the toads foot holding it down & Bentley was smelling it :doh:



Tennyson said:


> Ky's a very good big sister. Be proud of her.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> I was doing dishes today and Bentley was sleeping on the kitchen floor. After a few minutes Ky walked in, I heard her give him a low growl (she only gives one warning, unlike me) he continued to lie there. Ky picked him up by the scruff of the neck and carried him into the next room where she plopped him on the floor!


Oh, that's funny.  

We've had older females teach younger ones the ropes. Not always all good stuff either ... 'diva' things, like going 'on strike' - not eating their food - until they get people food, etc. LOL


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Ky is an excellent babysitter!!

In our last house, the dogs had access to the kitchen. One night I was making supper and Austin put his feet up on the stove. He just missed dumping a pot of boiling water on him. From that moment on, none of my dogs are allowed in the kitchen. I just won't take the chance.

Lincoln taught Lexx how to eat horse poop this morning! :yuck:


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Ok you win!! I'm not complaining about the toads anymore :--big_grin:



Laurie said:


> .
> Lincoln taught Lexx how to eat horse poop this morning! :yuck:


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Ky is such a good baby sitter - she is welcome to come teach my pup all the rules next week!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Hahaha Laurie Lincoln is like the fun uncle!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I bet Riley will do the same! I didn't think Ky would because she's a bit of a snob, to put it nicely  I'm anxious to see how Riley reacts!



vcm5 said:


> Ky is such a good baby sitter - she is welcome to come teach my pup all the rules next week!


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

The more I think about it, Ky now has a responsibility. The big girl has a purpose. I don't think it's a maternal thing but more a sibling thing. Just let Ky take care of the stuff she wants to. I'm betting lil Bentley listens to her immediately. Listening to you? Well that may take a few sessions.


----------



## monarchs_joy (Aug 13, 2011)

Good job Ky! Geez, I wish my Frankie dog would school Finn. Maybe Ky can come over and teach Frankie how it's done?


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Maybe I can rent Ky out after she's done teaching Bentley  Maybe I should mention her "little problem" before you decide. Ky eats anything with 4 legs, 2 if you count birds. Anything that comes in the yard is fairgame...including cats :doh:
*she doesn't eat dogs, thought I'd better clarify 



monarchs_joy said:


> Good job Ky! Geez, I wish my Frankie dog would school Finn. Maybe Ky can come over and teach Frankie how it's done?


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

One of the best parts of having multiple animals is to watch their own interaction and pack behavior. I loved watching the mares 'discipline' the young colts. They really put some manners on those brats!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I hope Ky got a special treat for being such a Great big sister!


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

What a great story. Ky is quite a good teacher. Wanna loan him out to teach my three some manners?


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I think you should be very proud of Ky....seems like a great big sister!


----------



## andromelas (Sep 26, 2012)

you should watch the toad eating thing, people have gotten salmonella from turtles, check with area vets to see if toads are safe, I dont know if dogs can get warts. I love that Ky teaches the young one, a scruff on the neck is what mom dogs do.


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

wow that is so awesome, I wish Poppy would teach Jasper some good stuff instead of teaching him how to be a little ratbag!! hahaha
Ky is being an awesome big sister and Bentley will probably learn quicker from her than he does from you!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

My Vet lives 1/2 block from me and he deals with the same toads in his yard, he said not to worry about it, we keep close eye on poo & other tests 


andromelas said:


> you should watch the toad eating thing, people have gotten salmonella from turtles, check with area vets to see if toads are safe, I dont know if dogs can get warts. I love that Ky teaches the young one, a scruff on the neck is what mom dogs do.


----------



## Golden4Life (May 6, 2009)

I think that is awesome!!! Go Ky!!!


----------

